# Custom Enterprise floor mats.



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Day and night shots.



















Blue neon tube under the seat really shines off the floor mats, its the same on the passanger side, and a bit glows back to the rears as well. :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like them..


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice, hows the clean up on them? Oh, and hide those wires, you can see them in the reflection. Mats look sweet though, you got them in the rear too?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

he said the clean up is very easy, it looks easy too


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> Nice, hows the clean up on them? Oh, and hide those wires, you can see them in the reflection. Mats look sweet though, you got them in the rear too?


yeah, the engine was just replaced, so there are several things that I need to redo in the car. Cleanup is a breeze, take them out get a wet rag and wipe them down.

yes, they are in the rear as well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how much did they cost?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they were running a special, they were 83 shipped at the time.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats not bad at all, when i come up with some cash ill probobly get them cause im getting sick of the rubber floor mats, they totally suck


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i had them before.. didnt like them too much cuz on wet weather you always slip on them cuz they dont grip worth crap.. that the main reason i got rid of mine and went back with a rubber one.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have them in my car and i like them very much. I think they make the interior look more spacious. However, if you're a woman like myself, i would suggest taking off your heels before you put your feet on them. My passengers side mat still looks like new, but the drivers side is very scratched due to numerous stilleto encounters.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah I bought them too for my 200sx. I like them but I put the old rubber floor mats over them because of the fear of people scratching them. I wish I could keep them shiny and scratch free forever....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I could see them being a problem when it rains (as LIU already mentioned) but they definitely complement your neons well. How much did they run ya?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

irontom said:


> I could see them being a problem when it rains (as LIU already mentioned) but they definitely complement your neons well. How much did they run ya?


83 shipped, they were running a special. I think they're back up to like 125 now. www.customenterprise.com

Rain, yes they get pretty nasty, but clean up requires water and a rag. no soap, really its that easy. If you had a towel in you car, you could wipe them about 90% clean.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont see the point. unless you have some diamond plate theme in your car it just seems out of place. functionality is also pretty crappy. id rather buy rubber. my $0.02


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I really like how they look, yes they have no function other then show, and I think they do very good at that.


----------

